
Mobirise Bootstrap Theme Generator v2.0 is out! - Mobirise
http://mobirise.com
======
Mobirise
[http://mobirise.com](http://mobirise.com)

What's new in v2.0:

* Form blocks with email notifications without any server-side integration. Just type your email in parameters and get submissions instantly.

* Menu block redesigned. Now menu can have buttons, larger logo, be sticky, and collapsed.

* Slider supports autoplay.

* Smooth scroll added.

* Massive bug fixes.

* Mobirise.com site updated.

